

Java vs. Go: The case for cloud-specific languages - sorincos
http://www.javaworld.com/article/2111621/cloud-computing/java-vs-go-the-case-for-cloud-specific-languages.html

======
sorincos
What the article completely misses, is WHAT exactly is a cloud specific
language. Concurrent programming is by no means a cloud specific feat and
that's about all what the article mentions - so it makes a pretty weak case
I'd say. But maybe somebody around here can add some juice? Thank you!

